# Other Places Around The World > France Travel Forum >  >  Cannes- St Tropez

## Trinigerl

Hi we have a question about Cannes and St Tropez.we will be in Cannes Aug 8-13th and would like to go to St Tropez for a day. We will have a car. We also saw the ferry option for 42 euros. Does anyone on this forum have an idea about the drive and time it would take.on some travel websites it says that it can take as long as 3 hours for the 45 miles or so drive?

Any help is appreciated

Also any recommendations on what to there for the day?

TIA Sharon
 :Wink:

----------


## P Nip

2 years ago we went right at the same time of year and it was 4 hours each way. We were staying in Cannes and thought a day trip to St Tropez would be fun, it's only 50-55 miles away, right?

Half of the trip is on the highway and it goes very smoothly. The other half is a poke through Sainte Maxime and around the bay. I even tried a different way back, winding over a mountain with signs warning me of "des animaux" and it was no quicker.

At that point I decided St Barth was preferable to St Tropez. If a boat option is available, that is definitely the way to go.

----------


## cassidain

We've never been so crazy as to visit the Côte d'Azur in August, but if you do a day trip to St-Trop', Saturday is the day. That's the big marché day and the whole town buzzes.
If not Saturday, I'd spend lunch and part of the day at one of the Pampelonne beach clubs. We like Les Palmiers, but whichever you choose make sure you carry along plenty of euros!
Bon courage ! :)

----------


## Trinigerl

Here is the ferry info...but our next problem is getting to Pampelonne plage and back...cuz if we miss the ferry we are screwed! 

http://www.trans-cote-azur.co.uk/can...z.php#horaires

----------


## pascaleschmidt

going from Cannes to st trop is not too bad... you will just have a lot of traffic once you get off the highway.

----------


## Islander

From Cannes to St Tropez: here is an alternative drive to avoid St Maxime area. (worst traffic is around the gulf between St Maxime and St Tropez))

Take the highway from Cannes (A8) but don't leave it at the exit "Le Muy", keep going until "le Luc" (about 15 km further). Then follow the road signs to St Tropez.

This small road will take you through "La Garde freinet" and about 35 minutes later you will end up in "Port-Grimaud" which is on the coast but already half-way through the gulf. (link to google map itinerary below)  

From Port-Grimaud to St Tropez, expect traffic for about 45 minutes. 

Total from Cannes: (worst case scenario) just over 2 hours:

Highway: 45 minutes
Le Luc to Port-Grimaud: 35 minutes
Port-Grimaud to St Tropez: 45 minutes

Expect the same on the way out.

So for a day trip, you will spend about 4 hours in the car. I still recommend to take your car so that you can enjoy both the town (St Tropez) and the beach of Pampelonne.

So what to do for a day trip?

Go first to St Tropez. Park your car in the "parking du port", then take a walk through the small town, around the harbor, Place des Lices (local market is indeed on Saturday and also on Tuesday), have a coffee at "Le Senequier" in front of the yachts, have a look at the boutiques...

Then take your car again and drive (10 minutes) to Pampelonne beach (follow "route des plages" just outside St Tropez) and select one of the numerous beach restaurants available. 

There are the famous ones such as Nikki Beach, Voile Rouge, Club 55, Nioulargo... but also more many smaller ones which are great also. I personally like Tiki Beach, Plage des jumeaux, Tropezina, ....

They all have restaurants on the beach, with tables "toes in the sand" and sea view. After lunch enjoy the "chaises longues" (umbrellas available) by the water with a glass of rosé -Château des Marres- is my favorite, .... and the pristine blue waters of Pampelonne.

In Pampelonne, you can have a late lunch (usually served non stop all day) to enjoy the morning in town, and then go to the beach....until 6 or 7 pm (sunset in August is around 9 pm).

On the way back to Cannes, take the small road that takes you from Pampelonne to Gassin, then Port-Grimaud and then again follow the road to La Garde Freinet to join the A8 back to Cannes. In this way, you will avoid the gulf all together and save a good hour by avoiding traffic. (link to google map itinerary below)  

Definitely a nice day from Cannes, despite the time spent in the car....

Here are the links on Google map for the drive:

Cannes to St Tropez 

Pampelonne to Cannes 

Enjoy!

----------


## tim

Islander,

Great response!

----------


## Trinigerl

Hi Islander! Thanks for the directions. We will definitely look at that route...I know it seems like there is no easy way to get there.  My in-laws have a house in Northern Spain (Gijon). We usually go there in August it is very crowded as well. This year we decided that we will use their car and drive to France, Monaco and Italy, then stop in Andorra on the way back.  We are going from Gijon to Carcassonne, then onto Cannes. From Cannes we will do day trips to Monaco, Ventimiglia/Sanremo, Italy and St Tropez. We plan on using the Train for Monaco and Italy. We will be in Europe Aug 5-20th. :)

----------


## carolgreen145

you may carry a lot of courage over there

----------

